

Nvidia Developer Zone hacked Over 400,000 user accounts exposed - imkarthikk
http://www.the4cast.com/news/developer-forums-of-nvidia-gets-hacked-over-400000-user-accounts-exposed/

======
malakas123
I see vBulletin boards getting hacked over and over again. Are there any
forums that use bcrypt for password encryption (xenforo, phpbb, smf... etc)?

~~~
imkarthikk
Yes! I think the basic encryption has been cracked! So the hackers are finding
it easy to get through!

------
stayclassytally
Well this comes to mind... <http://bit.ly/LitFKQ>

~~~
imkarthikk
LOL! Yeah! :D

